# [PROBLEM FIXED] How to run GX-24 in Windows 7 (32bit)



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey guys,


I'd like to share this fix I came across since this forum has been a blessing to me so I figure I would share this with those of you who has the roland GX-24 machine and recently upgraded to windows 7 32bit and it doesn't work as we all know roland hasn't yet come out with a driver update for win 7 only for vista

as you can see in their site---> cutting

I had Vista 32bit and Upgraded to windows 7 ultimate and it was giving me problems to have it work so here how I got it to work and I think it might work for 64bit also

d/l the Vista driver which is located here cutting

save it to your desktop, decompress it and don't just click the setup.exe file, as you all can see it doesn't work that way just simply follow these 5steps


go to start click on device and printers

under unspecified gx-24 should show up as unknown driver right click on it and then go to the roland that is under a usb icon and click on properties and then on the general tab click on driver then update driver and click on the 2nd option which browse for the file manually and paste the link of your desktop where the file u d/l'd earlier from the roland site and paste it and voila it should work, bless God and let me know if you have questions

[media]http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/9083/step1lk.jpg[/media]

[media]http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/6163/step2z.jpg[/media]

[media]http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/8592/step3o.jpg[/media]

[media]http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/8312/step4.jpg[/media]

[media]http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/7781/step5q.jpg[/media]


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

just checked on 64bit Windows 7 and is also working, yay! thx be to Jesus Christ our God


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

dAi,

Thanks for the info.

Just wondering do you think this will work for the older roland cutters Camm1 CX-24?
I'm running Win 7 32bit. Installed the cx-24 driver as a printer and have it all hooked up. Using a usb to parallel cable (as these cutters don't have usb), I have sent thru a test print and the machine responded, however can't seem to send thru a test cut. I'm using flexi 8. Any suggestions on why I'm unable to send thru data to the cutter?

Regards,


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

i am not sure, im sorry. You can try this method if you want and have you tried a test cut with other vector programs like coreldraw, adobe illustrator, roland cutstudio? I am not familiar with that cutter only gx-24

what I would do if I were you, I would call roland tech support, try this method.

I hope you get it working soon =/


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Tizz said:


> dAi,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> ...


Does your USB to Parallel Cable have a driver that works with Windows 7?

Also, I would make sure that you are accessing the port that the converter is emulating.

The CX-24 has a Vista driver on Roland's web site.


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

Im sorry but Im not understanding your question, but just to let you know, I used a USB cable to hook up my gx-24 cutter with my PC, just the power cord and a usb cable. Hope this helps, bro.


----------



## 100%pinoy (Jun 15, 2009)

hi!

installed the driver and update the cutstudio to 64 bit windows 7, GX24 mounted and work, but the problem is when I select the cutting setup and do the properties for the GX24 to get the correct vinyl size "machine is not responding".......... GX24 cuts fine without selecting the properties setup.

anybody who encounter this problem and how did you solve it... many thanks


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

100%pinoy said:


> hi!
> 
> installed the driver and update the cutstudio to 64 bit windows 7, GX24 mounted and work, but the problem is when I select the cutting setup and do the properties for the GX24 to get the correct vinyl size "machine is not responding".......... GX24 cuts fine without selecting the properties setup.
> 
> anybody who encounter this problem and how did you solve it... many thanks


Check if the USB is plugged in to the PC and plotter, call tech support. They're good. Update the drivers.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Here is the link to the drivers cutting 
The get material size will only work with a USB connection.
CW


----------



## 100%pinoy (Jun 15, 2009)

dAi said:


> Check if the USB is plugged in to the PC and plotter, call tech support. They're good. Update the drivers.


calling tech support is not an option in my case, since I am base in the middle east. I have recently updated the drivers to 64bit from the roland site and upgraded the cutstudio... message comes when I select the cutting setup preference to get the actual size of the vinyl loaded onto the cutter

i have other laptop vista 32 bit and it works without any problem..

@CW... yes it is connected via USB and the computer recognize the cutter. I could even cut files from cutstudio.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Have you posted this on Roland Site?


----------



## 100%pinoy (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks everybody......... got it!!! update all from driver to cutstudio and plug it in SATA port and it works, very happy now....


----------



## danyrodas (Aug 20, 2012)

100%pinoy said:


> thanks everybody......... got it!!! update all from driver to cutstudio and plug it in SATA port and it works, very happy now....


Hi,

I'm having the same "the machine is not responding" problem. I'm using Windows 7 Ultimate x64 can you explain me exactly how did you fix the problem?

Thank you.


----------



## Phonenix (May 4, 2015)

danyrodas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having the same "the machine is not responding" problem. I'm using Windows 7 Ultimate x64 can you explain me exactly how did you fix the problem?
> 
> Thank you.


I had this issue as well when my computer crashed and I had to get a new one with Windows 7 on it. I had lost my program install disk but thankfully the computer guys were able to copy over the program.
Go to the Roland website and download the Windows 7 driver for the program. I also had to update the Firmware for the machine - which is available on the same page as the Widows 7 diver. Follow the steps and hopefully this will fix your problems. I know it fixed mine.

I hope this helps.
- E


----------



## unnykothanath (Jul 12, 2016)

I am using a Skywin plotter with my windows-7 OS(32 bit) and corel draw . Now after a general service of my cpu by a experienced technician the windows shows my usb connection to the plotter as unidentified.I tried to re install the Graphtec 1000-60 software for driver( which is thesoftware ae with the machine) and even formatted the system for no bettr result. If anybody know what went wrong please help. The machine was previously working in good condition in the same O S. When aske for help with Graphtech Corporation I got a reply as the software is outdated and no more in use.


----------



## AirItUp (Mar 20, 2017)

dAi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I'd like to share this fix I came across since this forum has been a blessing to me so I figure I would share this with those of you who has the roland GX-24 machine and recently upgraded to windows 7 32bit and it doesn't work as we all know roland hasn't yet come out with a driver update for win 7 only for vista
> ...


So I just read Your Forum about installing the driver for a GX-24 plotter for the windows 7 to vista. However, when I went to cutting the page is now lost. Is there any other way of downloading the Vista driver without having to purchase it. Ive been trying to get my plotter to run for a week now without luck...


----------

